# Heading off to Europe



## 110424 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Just wanted to introduce ourselves and let you know of our impending trip round Europe. My wife and I are taking 5 months off work to travel round Europe in our Motorhome. Although we've had our Autocruise Starblazer (LL) since 2006, this is by far the biggest trip todate.

We'll be keeping a blog (primarily for friends and family to know where we are) to share our expriences - you are welcome to take a look of course. Click here for our Travel Blog.

Wish we had found these forums sooner, would have saved us a lot of trouble getting information. What a great resource.

Derek & Judy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome both and thank you for inviting us to share your blog. Exactly what I need at the moment as we can't get away as planned, for various reasons.

Enjoy your trip and keep in touch if you can while you are away.

Bon voyage...

G

Just looked at your plans and am working very hard not to get seriously jealous ! Looks wonderful ! Slovenia is marvellous and I'm sure you'll love it and the people.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and the very best of luck.
Can't wait for your blog to develop


----------

